# Pickle-based recipes



## vdonahue (Aug 24, 2011)

This might be a bit of a stretch, considering this is the vegetable forum, but hear me out!

My wife loves pickles, and I'm planning a date night with her. I want to make a reasonably priced 5 course meal, all based on pickles... and I'm looking for entree type recipes.

Kind of an Iron Chef kind of a deal I guess, with a certain ingredient. But I don't want it to be overwhelmingly pickly. 

For starters I'll probably do a deep fried pickle chip thing... but beyond that it's really hard to find recipes with pickles in it, that aren't PICKLING recipes.

Any help would be awesome! Thanks

V


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2011)

Marinated artichoke hearts are in essence, pickled.  I'm not sure if you're looking for vegetarian dishes, but I do an awesome chicken dish with marinated artichoke hearts.
Another dish that comes to mind is shrimp with capers, also in the "pickle" category.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Polish Pickle Soup

6-8 Skinless Chicken Pieces (Thighs, drumsticks or breast will be fine)
Chicken Broth or stock
1 Jar of Dill Pickles Grated (reserve pickling liquid)
2 carrots peeled and grated
1 onion chopped
Sour Cream (1 Cup or small container)
Salt and pepper to taste

Boil chicken in Broth till cooked, remove chicken and shred the meat. Add shredded chicken back to pot with broth. Add all other ingredients apart from the sour cream.
Simmer till everything is cooked and tender then add the sour cream. Mix a little of the soup into the sour cream first to temper it then add to the pot.
Serve with Crusty Sour Dough Bread.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my adaptation of a recipe I got on ths forum years ago.  It's delicious over rice.

Chicken with Pickled Peppers

2-3 Ea            Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
3-4 Tb            Olive Oil
2 Ea             Shallots, sliced
4 Cl            Garlic, minced
5-6             Pickled Hot Cherry Peppers, sliced
½ C            Kalamata Olives
¼ C            Juice from the Pepper Jar
½ C             Dry White Wine
1+ C             Chicken Broth
1 Tb            Flour
TT            Salt and Pepper

Cut the chicken into large chunks and season with salt and pepper.  Brown the chicken pieces in olive oil over high heat, remove to a plate. 

Add the shallots and garlic to the pan and cook for about a minute. 

Add the peppers and cook for 30 seconds. 

Add the pickle juice and reduce by half. 

Add the white wine and reduce by half. 

Add the chicken broth, olives and chicken.  Simmer until the liquid is reduced by about half.

Make a flour slurry and stir into the pan and bring to a boil for 2-3 minutes.

Check and adjust seasoning if necessary.

Note: You may add Italian sausage to the chicken or instead of the chicken.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you mean pickles only or anythig pickled?

I just posted a recipe for beet salat with pickles. We can go back and find it.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 24, 2011)

Cuban sandwiches have pickles in them. How about pickled beef (sauerbraten)?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

This recipe is absolutely delicious! I'm a pickle lover myself and I've made this more than once. It will make a nice date dinner to serve to a lady 

Grilled Salmon with Pickle Butter


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2011)

German Rouladen


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> German Rouladen



You beat me to it, Aunt Bea. 

Here's a good recipe, and well worth the work........

Traditional Beef Rouladen Recipe


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

You could also try BigosPolish Hunters Stew Recipe - Recipe for Traditional Polish Bigos or Hunter's Stew

 I don't add the prunes or wine but I do add pimento. There are several Polish Dishes that contain some form of pickles. This dish is actually better when made the day before then cooked for an hour or 2 more the next day.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 25, 2011)

Serbian Sarma.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 25, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> You could also try Bigos  ...


 
I did not think Bigos had any Pickles?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I did not think Bigos had any Pickles?



It does not contain pickles but it does however contain sauerkraut. I'm sure the member that posted this thread can figure that out for themselves. Most people that like dill pickles enjoy things like sauerkraut too and since it adds that sour/fermented note to a dish his fiance may very well like it.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 25, 2011)

I know I like Bigos.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I know I like Bigos.



I like it too, my Polish Sister in law was kind enough to give me her family recipe 
I like a lot of Russian and Polish Foods.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 25, 2011)

Pork chops, pan fried and served with a brown sauce with large diced pickles and shallots. Works well together


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 25, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I like it too, my Polish Sister in law was kind enough to give me her family recipe
> I like a lot of Russian and Polish Foods.


 
I have no choice I grew up with it.  
The only food that I like better are Chineese.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I have no choice I grew up with it.
> The only food that I like better are Chineese.



Lucky you! I like a bit of all cuisines but German, Italian, Polish, Russian, Indian and Greek are at the top of my list. I'm always up for trying new things.


----------

